# Glass FP nibs



## BigShed (Sep 6, 2009)

Just found this amazing thread on FPN, glass fountain pen nibs!


----------



## Wheaties (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW! Talk about kitless! Makes my "work" look pretty lame.... make that very lame. Great link!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 6, 2009)

That really is amazing! Thanks for sharing the link, haven't been to the FPN for months.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 6, 2009)

neat.  It's a "dipless" dip pen!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 6, 2009)

That is Totally Awesome . I've never seen a glass nib before , except for dip pens . I really should get out more often . Thanks for the link .


----------



## skiprat (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, I just had a quick browse around there Kinda makes us look like real beginners. I haven't had a good look, but there seems to be more 'users' and collectors than 'makers'


----------



## BigShed (Sep 6, 2009)

e





skiprat said:


> Wow, I just had a quick browse around there Kinda makes us look like real beginners. I haven't had a good look, but there seems to be more 'users' and collectors than 'makers'



Was thinking of you Skippy when I saw that thread, really up your alley.

Some glass work coming up in Wales I think:wink:


----------



## titan2 (Sep 6, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> That is Totally Awesome . I've never seen a glass nib before , except for dip pens . I really should get out more often . Thanks for the link .


 
Glass nibs are pretty neat!  I have quite a few vintage ones that I have purchased......they will go in to some special Calligraphy/Dip Pens in the future.  The flutes on the glass nibs holds a good amount of ink and they do write very smooth!

This was an interesting read.....one day I may get in to making glass nibs (but that's another project that I don't have the time for right now)....maybe when I retire in a few years!!!


Barney


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a glass dip pen.  It's a very poor writer.  It feels dry most of the time.  I suppose with the ink fed by a cartridge, it might work better.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 7, 2009)

That is cool. Something else to file in the back of my mind.


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 7, 2009)

FPN is a fascinating place.  Here is a vintage Japanese glass nib crescent filler. The points can be smoothed nicely with the finer grits of Micromesh. 







Dan


----------



## glycerine (Sep 16, 2009)

You think something like that could be done with some oven bake clay as long as you coat it with a not-so-porous clear coat?  Or even a piece of acrylic?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Sep 19, 2009)

Very cool


----------

